# Ruido en parte posterior de LCD 37" Samsung



## mcrucesp (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola a todos, no se si ya habran preguntado lo mismo, pero busque en el foro  y no encontre nada parecido. Bueno el tema es el siguiente:
Tengo este TV LCD Samsung de 37" y al encenderlo comienza a sonar un ruido electrico en su parte posterior, cerca de donde tiene el cable toma corriente, este ruido se incrementa cuando cambio de canal y la pantalla se va a negro, tambien disminuye cuando la imagen que se muestra tiene harto blanco o hartas luces, cuando cambio de señal, al AV1 el ruido parece disminuir pero siempre se mantiene, por lo que hay que subir el volumen para no escucharlo ya que es muy molesto y en las noches cuando no hay ruido ambiente, pareciera que es mas fuerte y mas molesto. 
Otro dato, no se si util o no; NO tiene problemas de video ni audio
Espero puedan orientarme.
Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola mcrucesp, entiendo que la tv se ve bien y no presenta ninguna anomalía en el video no?
Y supongo también que no está en garantía. ¿Que conocimientos de electrónica tienes?

Un abrazo


----------



## mcrucesp (Ene 12, 2012)

Hola arribaellobo, asi es, no tiene problemas ni de audio ni video, solo este ruido molesto y si, ya paso el periodo de garantia.
Mis conocimientos en electronica son casi nulos, mi consulta estaria enfocada mas que nada a entender cual es la falla y asi al llevarlo para que lo vea un tecnico y este no me salga con que hay que hacer esto y esto otro y que la cacha de la espada y la pata de la guagua... etc
Saludos


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 12, 2012)

jajajaja ok..
pues para saber qué es lo que ocurre deberías abrir la tv y echar un vistazo general, y enviar algunas fotos, sobre todo de la fuente de alimentación, que lo más probable es que sea la causa del ruido.

Un saludo


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ene 12, 2012)

mcrucesp saludos, lo mas seguro es que tienes condensadores polarizados con algun daño, ya sea seco o soplado en la parte de la fuente, para que te orientes un poco esos filtros son unos tanquecitos con una franja blanca en uno de los lados esa franja significa negativo y la que esta sin la franja positivo, en fin si encuentras alguno soplado en la misma posicion que lo quitas colocas el nuevo.



Suerte


----------



## mcrucesp (Ene 12, 2012)

gracias por la ayuda, llegando a casa lo abrire y verificare... apenas pueda les comento como me fue


----------



## mcrucesp (Ene 12, 2012)

ahi van las imagenes

la cajita negra superior es la que emite el ruido
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/824/dsc00477x.jpg/


http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/dsc00475rt.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/15/dsc00474mb.jpg/

mejor ni les cuento... buscando otros papeles encontré la garantía del TV, obviamente después que lo abri y resulta que todavía esta en garantía pss: espero que cuando lo lleve no me rechacen la garantía.
Saludos


----------



## AlexHernandez (Ene 13, 2012)

crees que acepten, esa garantia despues de abrirla?...
ah, perdon... me di cuenta que eso lo dijiste al ultimo.


mcrucesp dijo:


> mejor ni les cuento... buscando otros papeles encontré la garantía del TV, obviamente después que lo abri y resulta que todavía esta en garantía pss: espero que cuando lo lleve no me rechacen la garantía.
> Saludos


----------



## mcrucesp (Ene 13, 2012)

en todo caso no tenia ningun sello ni nada por el estilo


----------



## oscarzx (Ene 13, 2012)

esa placa en donde dices que esta el daño es el inverter, posiblemente lo que suene sea un transformador, si no te reciben el tv en garantía, fijate tambien en los 3 condensadores electroliticos, los tres cilindros que estan en linea.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2012)

El ruidito debe ser por la alta frecuencia de la fuente de alimentación conmutada...algún bobinadito o componente que vibra en resonancia a dicha frecuencia.


----------



## EDUARDO RIVEIRA (Ene 13, 2012)

mcrucesp saludos, intenta primero lo de la garantia, tapa con cuidado el lcd no rayes los tornillos ni maltrates la pasta en las orillas al taparlo, si no resulta la garantia comenta para los compañeros del foro seguir orientandote.


Suerte


----------



## mcrucesp (Ene 13, 2012)

ok, lo cerré con mucho cuidado, ahora espero lo reciban... si no, les aviso y me orientan. 
un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## masaru (Ene 13, 2012)

hola ; solo por curiosidad podrias subir el modelo ? no conocía una pantalla de 37".
Gracias !


----------

